# How much has your recent D* bill increased?



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Just got my new D* bill, and my Total Choice Plus monthly charge has gone from $48.99 to 51.99 ...while my HBO/STARZ/SHO MAX package also increased by $1 (due to HBO charges increasing according to CSR).

So my monthly bill has gone up $4 total. Is this about the same for everyone else?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

+ $3 here. Total Choice (no locals) was $41.99, now $44.99.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

zero, i guess they love me!


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sir_winealot said:


> Just got my new D* bill, and my Total Choice Plus monthly charge has gone from $48.99 to 51.99 ..


Same here on TCP $51.99


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Yep, been known for a couple months now. On March 1st all old packages went up $3 or $4 and HBO went up $1.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I already started a thread talking about my package


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

scottjf8 said:


> I already started a thread talking about my package


As funny as that sounds....  sorry, I missed it as I did my search on "billing."

Since I had missed the whole increase thing, I called D* yesterday and asked for clarification (they had an extra charge of $1,005.65 on my bill for 2 HR20's that I had returned the previous month). CSR told me that there was a _$2 _ increase on TC. When I told him that mine increased by _$3,_ he put me on hold for a minute and then came back an apologized for his error ...expressing that it _was_ in fact a $3 increase.

He then told me he was giving me $5 off for the next 6 mos because he gave me the wrong $figure. :up:

_Really_ nice guy and I was pleasantly surprised by the offer.

**Perhaps a mod can merge our 2 threads?


----------



## jgjackson (Oct 27, 2006)

mine went down. but that's because i dropped hbo and showtime. i decided that with the number of movies i actually watched on them, it would be more cost effective to just buy a few dvds per year. plus i get better sound and video quality than their so-called hi-def.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

No changes on my bill, but then I have Total Choice Premier or whatever it is called and it wasn't scheduled to go up as far as I know.

Cheryl


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

No changes on my bill either with the Premier package. They did give me a "Package Name Change" for the HD stuff but that was about it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Up $4 for me, which is what I expected.


----------



## Wisegoat (May 22, 2004)

Here is what my bill looks like:

Start End Description Amount 

Previous Balance 116.96 

02/05 Payment - Thank You -116.96 


Current Charges for Service Period 02/22/07 - 03/21/07 

02/22 03/21 PREMIER Monthly 96.99 

02/22 03/21 HD Access Monthly 9.99 

09/15 05/14 NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan 2006 Early Renewal 0.00 

10/28 11/27 NFL Sunday Ticket 2006 Season Early Renewal in 5 Payments 0.00 

02/22 03/21 Block Viewing Data Collection 0.00 

02/22 03/21 DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Price included in base package 0.00 


Fees 

02/23 Additional Receiver 4.99 

02/23 Additional Receiver 4.99 


AMOUNT DUE $116.96

Hasn't changed in months. As long as they keep adding HD channels without the price going up, I don't have a problem!

Better than cable. My bill would over $175/month, without internet service!

That is why I like owning my own equipment. Much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

How is it that some peoples bills have not changed ...I thought this increase was to affect everyone?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

we have special cards and special phone numbers to call and they just LOVE us!

jk

I think they dont want to raise the TCP over 100 bucks


----------



## jtchambliss (Jan 15, 2002)

Mine went up $3.15 or 4.7%


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine just dropped about $40-50.  I just called and dropped two HDTivos and two receivers from my account. After I hung up with the CSR I went online and reduced my package from Total Choice Plus to Family Choice. I just signed up for Verizon FIOS and will be dropping DTV altogether as soon as my S3 Tivo returns from getting the PROM modded. 

I still have about six months left on my DTV commitment so it will be interesting to see what they do when I call to cancel in another week or so. I figure if they gripe about the change in subscription package I'll just offer to pay the prorated difference (about $10). I just made the change to see if it could be done via the website. I would have thought they'd put a lock on the account to prevent me from downgrading while still in a commitment period.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Sir_winealot said:


> How is it that some peoples bills have not changed ...I thought this increase was to affect everyone?


The Premier package did not change in price. All others went up $3-4, depending on the package you have.


----------



## Wisegoat (May 22, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> How is it that some peoples bills have not changed ...I thought this increase was to affect everyone?


TC Premiere has gone up twice in the past 2 years. 
Went from $89.99 to $93.99.
Then from $93.99 to $96.99.

It was $85.99 when I first signed up in 2000.

That means it has gone up by $1.57 per year since then (about 4%).

4% increase per year is barely staying with inflation.

In the last 7 years:
Gas has gone up over 190%
Electricity has gone up over 185%
Food, insurance and interest rates have all risen more than 4%

Sure, I would love for my bill to never change or go down, but since we are all clamoring for more HD, options, etc., we need to pay for progress.
These increases do not seem unfair to me, in relation to what we are getting.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

So TC Premiere is $96.99 (shows $99 for 'new' subs).

I'm paying $51.99 for TC Plus, and another $42 for HBO/STARZ/SHO/MAX = $93.99. What more would I get for the extra $3?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Sir_winealot said:


> So TC Premiere is $96.99 (shows $99 for 'new' subs).
> 
> I'm paying $51.99 for TC Plus, and another $42 for HBO/STARZ/SHO/MAX = $93.99. What more would I get for the extra $3?


The final premium pack you don't have is the sports pack.
Also the DVR fee is waived with Premier.


----------



## shelland (Jul 12, 2003)

Even though I read about the increases a while back, I can't say I've even looked at my bill. I suppose I should one of these days...


----------



## Richard Chalk (May 13, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> How is it that some peoples bills have not changed ...I thought this increase was to affect everyone?


Some of us/you are under a term contract, while others like me are month-to-month. Is it possible that the increase does not apply if you are under contract? Do they have the right to increase the price, while still forcing you to honor the balance of the term? (I'm too lazy to read all the fine print!!)


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Richard Chalk said:


> Some of us/you are under a term contract, while others like me are month-to-month. Is it possible that the increase does not apply if you are under contract? Do they have the right to increase the price, while still forcing you to honor the balance of the term? (I'm too lazy to read all the fine print!!)


I called and asked about that ...said that I had a year left on my 2 year term with them. They stated that that didn't matter and/or lock in rates ...which doesn't make much sense to me.

So, if they doubled the price ...I'd still be contractually obligated for another 12 months?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> So, if they doubled the price ...I'd still be contractually obligated for another 12 months?


Well, I've asked several people at DirecTV a similar question: I agreed to a contractual term obligation for service in order to get their "advanced technology next generation HD DVR Plus"; which turned out to be defective, and failed to reliably record and play video. CSRs, "Retention" specialists, and a rep from the "Office of the President" all told me that I would be held to the contract, even though I had dozens of support calls for well-known bugs noted on my account.

I will tell you what got them to waive the pro-rated early termination fee: an open letter to the president of DirecTV, Chase Carey, which I also posted on a website.

DirecTV is every bit as predatory and exploitative as the worst of cellphone carriers. Don't believe they will even pretend to give you a break.


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

My bill keeps creeping up, so every so often I call them to complain, mention what Comcast has offered me, not as if I am going anywhere without the NFL ST. Anyway, they usually give me something. I have TC Choice, two DVRs, HD service and HBO. I had ten bucks a month off for six months which just expired, so I called and was offered free HD pack for six months and free Showtime for three. Good enough for me.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

MNTivoGuy said:


> My bill keeps creeping up, so every so often I call them to complain, ....


Do you call the gas companies too every time gas prices go up? 

Seriously, I can't believe how much some people will complain about a few bucks per month that is probably less than the national inflation rate over the same period.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

My bill went up $4 due to an increase in the TC package from 48.99 to 51.99 and $1 for HBO, I now pay for TC, HBO+Starz, DVR, 3 mirroring fees, ~ $92, and without HD :down: to be fair I do get 4 local channels and HBO in HD, without paying the extra $10.99.

The reasons I got D* in the first place are no longer valid, they were Tivo, PQ, price, I had Comcast 5 years ago and they could not compete with D*. I now have FIOS available and they are as good or in some cases better than D*. 

I know D* has NFLST and Verizon does not, but I can live with watching my local team (Giants), and there are more double header games on FOX and CBS, then 5 years ago. In addition there is Sunday and Monday night football, and NFL Network games. So unless I was a die hard fan of an out of market team there really is no reason to pay the ridiculous price D* charges for ST and the a** rape for HD ST games.

I have a small 23 inch LCD TV in my office that I have hooked to a HR10-250. I have a SD tv in the family room that I am going to replace with another LCD HDTV in a few weeks, so to get the new mpeg4 feeds and the vapor  150 national HD channels I will need 2 HR20 DVRs and a 5lnb dish. The best deal I can get is 1 HR20 for free $299 for the second and a free installation and free 5 lnb dish. and a 2 year commitment. I would then have to add $10.99 to my bill I think, but I think the CSR said I would have to take one of their new packages that included HD so my bill at a minimum would increase $11, but I think more, plus the $300 up front cost and the hideous 5lnb dish on the roof. 

The final kicker is the 2 year commitment! I mean if I agree to a contract with Comcast or Verizon the price is locked in for the length of the contract. So there is no benefit to me to accept the 2 year commitment since my monthly cost can increase at any time, and has during the past. This 2 year commitment I don't understand at all, this is the dumbest business plan I've seen in a long time. I guess they think that the base of their subscriber are in rural areas and have no other choice. 

Finally the cable and FIOS DVR and HD services are comparable at this time with directv's, plus FIOS does not compress the S*** out of there signals. I also believe that FIOS will add the national HD channels as they become available, since they have the bandwidth. Tivo is no longer better than other DVR services, they were 5 years ago, but to me this is no longer true. Tivo is another company that I can't understand what they are doing with the S3. Who is going to pay $800 for the box plus $300 for a 3 year plan, thats $1100 over 3 years which is $30.56 a month . Who is going to pay that when you can get a dual tuner DVR that does HD from FIOS and cable that does the same for $13 a month. I don't get it. I don't think the tivo executives get it either. That's the problem with arrogant audiophiles who must be running the company.

So adios Tivo and Directv, it was great before the greed set in.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I went up $5, $4 for the package and 1 for HBO.

Not bad, It's fine w/ me compared to cable still


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark Lopez said:


> Do you call the gas companies too every time gas prices go up?
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe how much some people will complain about a few bucks per month that is probably less than the national inflation rate over the same period.


Huh? I just called and asked them to give me something. I am their customer, I have other choices, and they want to keep me.

I was on the phone for ten minutes, got $60 in credits plus free Showtime for three months. I'd rather have thr $60 in my pocket then in theirs. What's wrong with negotiating a better deal?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i think people complain about something they can do things about and get lowered (ie negotiate with DTV) vs negotiating with their local gas station or health provider. You have to do what is possible, now that is out of the realm of possibility.

now if priceline.com still did gas, you could negotiate.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MNTivoGuy said:


> Huh? I just called and asked them to give me something. I am their customer, I have other choices, and they want to keep me.
> 
> I was on the phone for ten minutes, got $60 in credits plus free Showtime for three months. I'd rather have thr $60 in my pocket then in theirs. What's wrong with negotiating a better deal?


I'll probably give it a shot, free money is free money  The worst they can do is say no


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

+ $3 for me. What gives? 

I've had TC Premier (now 'Premiere') since 6/04. I could've sworn it was $85.99 back then.
March 2005...now 93.99
March 2006...locals are $3...now 96.99
March 2007...now 99.99.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

i_be_broke said:


> + $3 for me. What gives?
> 
> I've had TC Premier (now 'Premiere') since 6/04. I could've sworn it was $85.99 back then.
> March 2005...now 93.99
> ...


Premier did not go up. It was $99.99 last year too.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Wisegoat said:


> Better than cable. My bill would over $175/month, without internet service!


Does your cable co offer "triple play" package like comcast? I get all channels, hd dvr, cablecard, hs internet and unlimited phone for around $150 per month locked in for 12 months. That includes 23 hd channels, excellent hd dvr and long distance phone as well.

Two years ago I paid around $240 to D*, comcast and verizon for everything (and didn't even get long distance)! Also - no upfront cost for dvr and no contracts.

Definitely worth looking into if you haven't yet.


----------

